# Safe to give a copy of passport to AirBNB host?



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have some relatives coming to visit soon, and they just booked an apartment on AirBNB since there is no room at my place. The host sent a confirmation email and is requesting a copy of their passport.

Is this justified / safe?

I believe that they have paid to the website, so the host will not have access to their credit card information.

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

As long as it's a copy I think that's reasonable, let's face it hotels take a copy. If anything goes missing (for example) or damage etc. then it's the only way the owner of the place has to get restitution before they leave.


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks!


----------

